

Does Your Computer Lab Scare Away the Girls? - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/04/16/does-your-computer-lab-scare-away-the-girls.aspx

======
khafra
"Does Your School's Computer Lab Scare Away The Girls?" would make a less
ambiguous title.

